

Does agile really suck? - wozname
http://mgorecki.net/index.php/2010/08/10/does-agile-really-suck/

======
lucisferre
You lost me at "NT Insider". Seriously another argument against Agile twisted
to make sense by someone who doesn't really understand the first thing about
Agile.

That said I think a lot of "agilists" have already moved on from things like
Scrum and even XP to concepts like Lean. The difference between Agile and
traditional PM approaches is that Agile is evolutionary and focused on making
continuous improvements to the process based on corrective feedback and
communication. Traditional PM is based on a enforcing a set system from the
top down that "just works" which in my opinion is a fantasy.

